# Sticky  Ask A Cop Disclaimer!



## Gil

While many of the members here at MassCops are law enforcement many are not. This forum is our way of keeping the one post wonders to a minimum and at the same time make fun of some of the off the wall situations that will surly be posted.

The member or guest posting a reply to your topic or question may or may NOT be a law enforcement officer. Do not take replies as gospel. Instead take them with a little salt ok maybe a lot of salt.

Be prepared if you ask a stupid question (we determine if it's a stupid question and many of them are) stand by to get flamed and bad. On the other hand if the question or topic has merit we will do our best to guide you in the right direction.

*If you have been charged with a crime via a summons process or you were arrested speak to a lawyer! Do not come here looking for legal advice.*

*If you received a citation (Massachusetts Uniform Citation) aka a ticket for a moving violation, do not expect advice on how to beat the cite, like the nice officer advised you at the time of your stop you have 20 days to pay or appeal.*

Please note that the information provided in this forum is not a substitute for consulting with an experienced local attorney and receiving counsel based on the facts and circumstances of a particular transaction. Many of the legal principles mentioned are subject to exceptions and qualifications which may not be noted in the text. Furthermore, laws are subject to revision and may not apply in all countries and regions.


----------

